# braucht man heutzutage noch ne soundkarte?



## King$tiffma$ter (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich frag mich gerade ob man überhaupt ne soundkarte braucht!!?
weil die onboard karten sind ja auch schon besser geworden.

mfg


----------



## Overlocked (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, da liegen Welten dazwischen, vorausgesetzt du hast das richtige Soundsystem.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, Onboard Sound ist viel besser geworden und kann gut mit günstigen Soundkarten Mithalten und ist z.T. besser, doch mit richtig guten Soundkarten kann es noch nicht mithalten. Es kommt halt auch auf das Ausgabeequip an. Teures Equip hat nix an Onboard zu suchen (analog).


----------



## dot (11. Februar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/40679-billige-soundkarte-oder-onboard.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/39279-onboard-sound-oder-soundkarte-game-perfomance.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound/37807-loht-es-sich-eine-externe-soundkarte-einbaut.html


----------



## King$tiffma$ter (11. Februar 2009)

ok danke euch!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Februar 2009)

Ich nutze OnBoard-Sound nun seid Sockel A wo ASUS auf dem A7N8X-Deluxe einen seperaten Soundchip verbaut hat und bin ganz zufrieden.

Es hat halt immer noch vor und nachteile, aber die vorteile sind mir keine 60-80 € wert.


----------



## ltilly1991 (11. Februar 2009)

Das ASUS A7N8X-E Deluxe ist in der Tatoundmäßig sehr gut. Hatte ich auch mal


----------



## Joey (11. Februar 2009)

X-fi 4 ever. In Online Egoshootern ein Gedicht :>


----------



## Insider (11. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall bringt eine Soundkarte mit guten Lautsprechern bedeutend besseren Klang.Meine Freunde sind auch nicht mit dem Onboard Sound zufrieden.Wenn man aber nur billige Lautsprecher besitzt,ist es egal.
Aber einige der teueren Mainboards für über 200 Euro setzen auf Onboard Soundchips von Creative.Diese sind den billigen Realthek Onboard Chips,egal welche, weit überlegen im Klang.


----------



## JOJO (11. Februar 2009)

In der letzten Ausgabe ist ein informativer Bericht zu Deiner Frage.

Ich habe die Möglichkeit (zwei Systeme) auf meine Teufel schalten zu können. Der Unterschied ist wirklich sehr sehr gering. Solange MP3 Files, und gerippte Vidiodatein abgespielt werden, solange kann auch meine FXi EGamer, nicht mehr an Sound rausholen.

Bei originalen Datenträgern ist ein Unterschied zu hören.

Jedoch wie oben schon beschrieben, ich werde ebenfalls aufgrund der marginalen Unterschiede auch keine PCI Soundkarte mehr einbauen.

Und was die Teufel angeht, billiger gehts fast schon nicht mehr an gutes Material zu kommen. Klar gibt es besseres, nur eben teurer.


----------



## Bigzonk (11. Februar 2009)

Also bei meiner Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic höre ich schon einen deutlichen unterschied zur onboard Soundkarte.Schon alleine die einstellungsmöglichkeiten zur Onboard sind schon welten von einander entfernt.Gerade bei einem 5.1 System.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe einfach mal aus Spaß meine Teufel Anlage an den Onboard chip gesteckt und danach sofort wieder auf die Soundkarte, denn das war einfach schlechter, deutlich!


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2009)

es liegen schon welten dazwischen, aber wenn man so wie ich mit onboard sound zufriedenzustellen ist warum sollte man sich dann ne soundkarte kaufen?


----------



## BloodySuicide (12. Februar 2009)

Es gibt sich nur nicht jeder damit zufrieden.
Und mal ehrlich. Würdest du dein teures Equip an Onboard hängen (wenn du welches hast)?


----------



## moe (12. Februar 2009)

naja, mit meiner magnat anlage kann ich das machen, tu ich aber nicht allzu oft, da die quali von meinen cd player besser ist, als die von mp3-files. und für die auto boxen, die an meinem onboard chip hängen tuts der gut.


----------



## clrokr (14. Februar 2009)

Die Realtek ALC-Chips haben echt einen miesen Klang.. was aber bei den meisten Spielen nicht auffallen dürfte. Aber Lossless-Files oder auch nur CDs scheinen das Ding schon zu überfordern.

cl


----------



## FadeOfReality (14. Februar 2009)

clrokr schrieb:


> Die Realtek ALC-Chips haben echt einen miesen Klang.. was aber bei den meisten Spielen nicht auffallen dürfte. Aber Lossless-Files oder auch nur CDs scheinen das Ding schon zu überfordern.
> 
> cl



für sowas sind die dinger auch nicht gebaut
ich würd jedenfalls generell nicht auf onboard bieten

aber jeder wie er will


----------

